# Fluval Stratum Plant or Shrimp substrate?



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Plants like it, and will root/survive/grow & thrive.
Its like ada aquasoil and azoo plant grower bed, and is sold at about the same price.

They sell it in bags that stock the 7.9 gallon tanks.

You'd be happier buying ada aquasoil or azoo plant grower bed if you're going to setup the 46 gallon tank. Will save you money.


----------



## klinds89 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look into those brands too.
I just saw how the Fluval one is pebbled-like, compared to what I have now.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

From what I've seen the shrimp and plant stratum are the same with the exception of the plant stratum having larger granules, and they offer them in 2 size bags, a 4.4 and an 8.8 costing 13 and 25 dollars respectively.


----------

